# Chuurch official teaser



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey Guys,

New to the thread, but hopefully using it more in the future! I'm making a snowboarding movie out of Salt Lake City, Utah this year called CHUURCH. Last year I created a similar movie called Full Service. If you're interested in checking out the teaser for Chuurch, I've posted it below.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiC655fVkZ4

Thanks and look forward to posting more in the future!
Leif


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

shouldn't it be called "TEEEMPLE" ?


----------



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

haha, We go by Chuuch Crew, but I guess there is already an older movie called Chuuch, so we went with Chuurch since we're out in Utah!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Saw another video where one of your boys got absolutely wrecked on one of the rails you did... Not to mention some of the slams in that teaser - hardcore! 

Nice video!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck yea. you get points for:

- no resort shit

- big boy riding

- mac dre

- pig scene teaser

- multiple shots of the EXIT/oregon logo




all you kids posting bullshit edits of you and your homies jibbing boxes at the resort 150 times take note: this is what videos without kickers, pow, and bc should look like.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I endorse this movie. Just put it on VIMEO!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice vid. Only thing that I didn't really like was the shaky panning/intro and outro shots. Maybe use a decent tripod and a fluid head to smooth it out a bit? Either way, great shit and some ballsy riding for sure. Keep it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

How the hell do you guys walk away from some of those wrecks


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool vid. Look fwd to the full edit/movie.

That brick wall ride shot was real nice and artsy. Like magazine cover nice.

:thumbsup:

I've never been to Utah, but would christians be considered rebels over there?

Praise jesus!


----------



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll make sure to post my edits on here in the future! @hardasacatshead I agree, I've been trying to use my tripod for the rest of the lifestyle shots in the movie!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

looks good


----------

